# Weekly competition 2009-36



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U' R2 U R2 U F' U2 
*2. *F2 R' U F2 U' F R' U 
*3. *U' F2 R2 U' F' R F' U R' U' 
*4. *U' F' U2 R2 F R' F U2 R U' 
*5. *U' R U2 F' R F' R F' 


*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 R U B U B L' 
*2. *D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 D R' D2 L' D2 F D B2 R2 D' 
*3. *U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 F R' B' F' R B L B2 R2 U R2 
*4. *D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R' D' F2 D' U R D' B2 R' B D2 U2 
*5. *R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B L' D B U2 L U R' F' D' 


*4x4x4*
*1. *U' Rw' D Uw U L2 B2 Fw2 Rw R' D' R2 B' Fw' L F' U2 L' F L2 U L2 B U' Fw2 Uw' L Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw' D' Rw' F' Rw' R2 D' B' D' Fw
*2. *U L' D' Uw2 Rw Uw U' R D L2 Uw2 F Rw2 D2 L R2 D2 Rw' R Uw' U2 L B2 U2 L Rw' B' Fw' U' B' D2 F' U2 L' F' U2 F' L2 B D
*3. *Rw R' B2 Fw' L B2 F' D2 B Fw L' Uw B R U' F' Uw U' R F D' Rw2 B2 U R F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 F L Rw2 D2 Fw' D Uw' Fw' L' Fw2 D2
*4. *Rw2 U L2 Rw' B2 R Uw' B2 U' L D Uw Fw' U' F Uw2 B2 Fw' L' R2 D Fw2 L2 Rw' R B' Fw2 F Rw2 B2 F Uw2 U2 B2 Rw Uw R B D' F2
*5. *L' Rw2 R2 B2 D Uw R Fw2 Uw F2 D' Rw R F2 D Uw B Fw2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D Uw R2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw' U2 R' F R' Uw' R2 B2 R' D' R2


*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw F2 L R2 D L D2 Dw' U' Bw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw U2 Rw2 U' Rw' Uw' L F Dw2 U' F L B' Fw2 Lw' Rw R2 F Rw' Bw F Lw B D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Bw' Uw U2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw Uw2 U Bw2 Dw R2 U L2 B2 Bw' Rw Uw' Rw'
*2. *B R' Bw Fw2 F2 D' Rw D2 Rw Uw2 R' F L Lw R D2 Dw2 U Lw B F Uw2 R' Fw L Uw B2 U B Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Uw' Bw2 Fw' F2 L B Bw' D' Lw2 U' Bw Fw2 Dw' R2 F L' Lw' D Dw2 U L2 Lw' Rw R Uw' U'
*3. *B2 Fw' F R Dw' Bw' U2 Rw' D U2 Rw R2 U' L2 Dw Uw B2 Rw B2 L Bw R' F' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Bw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw' U L2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw' D' Fw F R2 Dw' Lw' B Bw' F Uw2 Bw' R2 B Fw' F' Lw' D2 Uw' Fw
*4. *Dw' L Dw2 Bw F Dw' U Bw' Rw Bw2 Rw2 R2 B2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 L2 B' F2 U2 L Lw2 U2 F L Rw2 Dw' U Lw2 B Dw' Uw Bw' F U B2 Uw Rw' R D' Dw2 Fw' R2 U' B' U2 Bw2 L D Lw' Dw' R' Bw2 L Fw' Rw2 B F U
*5. *Lw' Uw2 B' F2 Lw' R2 D' Rw D Rw U2 B2 Dw Bw F' L' Bw' Uw' U B' D2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 F' L' Uw2 Lw2 B F2 R Dw F Rw2 F2 D2 B' Rw2 F D2 F2 Rw2 Dw Fw L2 Rw' Bw2 D' Uw Bw' Uw2 Bw F' R' D' Rw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Rw'


*6x6x6*
*1. *D 3U 2L2 2U' 3R D2 3U' 2U2 2L U L 2D2 F U 2B2 2U' B' 3F2 2F 3U2 2R2 D' R2 B2 2F' L2 R2 3U' 3F' 3U' F2 3U 3R' 2B 3F2 2F U' R U' L 3R2 R' D' 2R2 U' 3R2 R 2U' U' 2R2 F 3U 2U2 2L 3U L 2F2 2R D 2U2 F 3U2 2F2 R' D' 3R2 2F' D' 2F2 L2 R 3F 2F' 2D U' L' 3R2 R2 2F2 3U
*2. *L 3R2 2B2 R B2 2F' L' 3F 2U2 R' 2B 2D' 2U' U' 2F' D' 3U2 3F' 2F' R U' B2 2L2 F2 L' 2D' 3R2 2D 2U L R2 2D2 U B2 3R2 2R2 2F2 2D 3U 2R 2F2 2D' L2 2R2 B' 3R D 2D L2 2L B2 2L 3R 3F2 U2 2L R' 3F2 F' U' 2F 2L 2D' B D 3F' F2 U B2 D2 2B 3R 2R' 3U 3R R 2F2 F 2L2 2U2
*3. *2R' R' B2 U' 3R' 3U' 3R F2 R' 3U 2B2 2R2 U2 2L 3R' D F 2D2 2U' R 2D 2B 3U2 B' 2B 2F L' 2L' B 3F' 3U F2 2D L 2R' 3U2 2L 3R2 2R U2 F2 2D 2U 3F' R' 3F' 3U' F' L2 2L2 2R2 2B2 3F 3R 2U 2B R2 3F' 2F 2U F' 3U 3R 2B 2D' L' 2D 2F F 2U' B2 2B U2 R B' 3F2 D B 2F2 D2
*4. *3F2 2F' 3U' 3F' 3R' B' L' 2B2 2U2 L2 3F' F2 D' 2F' F' L' 2D2 F' 2U2 2F2 2D2 F2 3R D 3U' 2U 2L R 2B2 3F2 2U2 U B' U' 2F 2L2 3R F' 2D 3U2 2U' R2 2U' 2B 2L' 2D' F2 2U 3F 2F' 2U B' D2 F' 3U' 2F D' 2L 2R' D2 2L D L' 2R' R' 2F2 3R' U2 2B2 2D 2B' 3F2 D' F2 3U2 2U2 2R 3F 2D 2U2
*5. *B' 2B' 3U 2U2 F 2D2 B' L' 3R' B2 R' F2 U2 B 3F' F2 2L2 2U L2 3R' 2B 3F2 D2 2R2 2U2 U2 2L 2U2 2F' 3R2 R' B2 2B2 2D U' 2B 2D' 3F' 2R' B' 2F' 2D 3U2 2R F 3R D 2B 3F' 2F F 3R2 U2 3F 2D2 2B' U' 2B' 3U 2U2 U 2B 2D 3U 3R' D 2B F2 L 2L2 3R' 3U2 L2 2L R B 2B 3F2 2R U


*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3L2 2U2 2L2 3L2 3U' 2U 3B2 2F 2U2 3L 3R R2 2U 2L' R 2B' F' R' B F' 2D 2U2 R' 2U 3R' 3U 2R2 3B' 3L D' 3D2 L U' 3F' 2L 3R2 3U 3L' F2 R' B 2L 2R2 2U' 2F2 2R F 2R 2D2 F 2D2 2B2 L' 2L 2R R' U F L2 2B 3B2 2L U' F' 2U2 L 3B 3F' 2L' 3U' 3B' 2F F L' B' 3U' L' 3B' D2 L2 3L' 3F2 3R' B2 3B' 3F' 2D 3L' 3R' 2R' B 2U' 3F2 U2 2R 2F' R' 3F2 2F
*2. *2R' F2 3R' 2R2 R' 2U2 B' 2B2 F L2 F2 L 3D2 2L2 B' R' D' 3D2 2U2 2L 3R R2 2B' 3R' D 2L2 2B2 3L 3D' 3U' 3F' 3L2 2B L B2 3B' L2 2D' U' B' D' 3R2 2D2 3D 2U2 2F F' L 2R' U 2L D 3D2 L 2R' B 2U 2B2 3B2 2F 3U L2 3F' 2F2 F' R2 3B' 2D' 3U U 2L' R2 2U 3R2 U' 2R 3B' 2R' 2U' 3B2 U' 2F 3D' 2L2 D 2D2 3U' 3L R' 2U2 L' 2R2 D2 B 3F' F2 2R2 3D' 3L 3R2
*3. *3B 3F2 D2 2L R2 2B2 2F' U 2L 3L2 3R' U' 2L2 2R' F' 2R 2B' 2F 3U 3F D' 2D2 3D' R 2B2 D 3U 3B' 2R2 3D' B2 3B2 D 2B' U R' D2 U' L' 2L 3F F2 3L' D2 2U 3F' L2 2R' R 2F' 2U' U' B2 L' 2U2 U 3B 2U2 U' 3R2 D2 U2 3F2 F D 2U' 2L R' D' 2D 2U2 B2 D2 U2 3F' 3L 3U2 L2 2B2 U' F2 3D2 U 2R2 D R2 3U2 2L2 R' B R B2 3B' L 2L R2 2B' 3R 3B 3F
*4. *2B2 3F' L F' 3R 2D B' 3D' 2B' F2 2D 2R2 2U2 3L' 3U2 2F F' 3U2 3B' 3D2 3U 2F2 2R2 2B2 2F 2U2 U 3B' 2F2 U2 R 3U2 L 3U2 3L2 2B2 L2 2R 3U 3B' F2 3U 2L 2U F' 2D 3L2 U' 3B R' 3U' L2 U B' 3B' F2 2D 3R' 2R 3B2 3F2 2L 3R' 2R 2D' 3D 2U R 3F 2D' 2B' F D' 2D' B' D2 3F2 3U' 2B' 3L2 D2 3D2 2U2 2F2 3U' 2B L' 3L' 2R 2U' 3F 2D' 3U2 B' 2F' 3D 3R' B 3U' 3F'
*5. *3D2 2R 2U' U 2B 3F 2F2 2D' L2 3R 2B2 3D 2U2 R2 2F2 2D B2 3B 3D' 3R R' 3B2 3L' B' 3B2 2R R' 3F2 D2 3U2 2U 2B' 3L' 3B L' 2F 2D 2B' U2 F' 2L 2R' F 3D L 3L' 3U2 3F' 3D' 2F2 F2 2D 3D' 3B 3R R 3F' D' U' 2B 2R' D 3F2 3D U 2R' 2B 3B2 3F 2F' 2L' B' 2F2 L2 3D 3R' R2 3F2 U' 3R' 2B2 3R' D' 3L2 2U2 L B2 3B' 2D2 2B' 2R D2 3U2 B' 2B' 2D2 2L 2R R 2U2


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F' U2 R U R U' 
*2. *U' R U' F2 R2 F' R 
*3. *F R2 F R F' U2 R U R 


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R2 B' U L D' R B R2 B2 L2 R' 
*2. *D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D L2 D B2 U' F' R' D2 L R2 D' B2 F' D F 
*3. *D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L' R F' D B R' D2 R D L2 U' L2 


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Uw L2 D R2 F D U' B D2 Uw L2 B' Fw F2 L2 R F' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw F Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw' D U R U2 L2 U' Fw' F2 D' L
*2. *Fw2 F L' R' U Fw2 Rw' Fw' D Rw D' B2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 B' Fw' U' L Rw2 R' B2 D2 Uw' B' D R' D F D' Uw' F2 L' R2 D Uw' L2
*3. *B Fw2 F2 D2 B' L B Rw R Uw2 L2 F2 L' Rw' D U' Rw' D' F R D Uw' L' Rw' F' Rw U' Fw Uw2 Fw L2 D' U2 Rw F' D' L U2 Fw' Rw'


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U' B' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Dw U' B2 Bw U' Rw D2 Dw Uw U Rw Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 F L' Lw2 Uw F Dw Bw' D2 F' Lw Rw' Uw L' Uw2 U' L2 Fw' D F Lw' Rw' D' Fw R' U Fw2 Rw2 D' Dw U' Lw' F' L2 D' Rw B' Bw
*2. *Dw2 Rw2 F' D' U Fw D2 Dw Rw D2 L' Lw' Bw' U' L' D2 B2 F2 D2 Bw2 Uw F2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 Rw D Fw F' Rw' D2 B D L D' Rw2 B' Lw' Rw R2 Fw Lw' U Rw F D' L' F2 Dw2 F2 L' Dw U' R2 Uw Lw' R B' F2 Rw'
*3. *Dw2 Uw2 U L' Rw' Bw' L Dw Rw Uw' Bw' Fw' Uw' B2 F' Uw' Bw2 F' D2 B2 F' Dw Uw' B D' Uw' F Uw' Rw' D2 Dw Uw U' Lw Rw2 R2 Uw R Dw' Lw2 Dw Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw' F2 D L Lw R Bw U R' U2 Fw2


*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F' R U F' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 
*2. *D' L2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F' U' B' L D 
*3. *D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B R U2 B2 D F R F2 U F' 
*4. *F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R B' D2 F U' R' U2 F R2 B2 
*5. *U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B' L D' U L' R F L F L2 D2 U2 
*6. *R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B' R D B' F' L' R' B L 
*7. *B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R U2 B' L R2 B F2 D' L' R2 B2 U2 
*8. *L2 F2 U B2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 U' R2 F L' D' B' F' U 
*9. *R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R D2 R' F' L F2 L F' R' U' B 
*10. *R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R' U L D U2 F L2 D' B' F2 U2 
*11. *R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L B D U' L2 R B' R2 D2 B' F' U' 
*12. *L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B R2 F' L2 B L' R' F2 U' F D' R' 
*13. *B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 U' R B F2 R2 U' L' R2 B R' F' 
*14. *D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F2 U' L' F D2 U R' D2 F2 
*15. *R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L B2 U B' F' L' D2 L D2 U' 


*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D' F R' B' U' F2 D2 L' F2 
*2. *B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U2 F' L2 B F2 L U2 R2 
*3. *D2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 R D2 L D L U R B D2 F R' B2 
*4. *B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R' F L B' U B2 F U2 L D2 L2 
*5. *F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D R' D R F L R D2 U' R2 F' 


*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' R' D' U B' R B' U B' L 
*2. *F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R B U2 F2 R D F D2 B L' B2 U 
*3. *F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L F' R2 B U L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F 
*4. *L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B' R' B2 L' D' B U2 B2 F L' 
*5. *U' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L D R B U F' R U2 


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U B' D2 B L2 R' U' R2 B F' R U 
*2. *F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R U' L U L' U L' B' F' D' R U2 
*3. *U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U R2 U L' U' B F' U' R B2 D' B 
*4. *D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B L U' R2 B L2 R B2 D' R2 F' 
*5. *D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R' D2 U L' B D' F2 D F' 


*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B D' R' F' R' D B U2 


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 F' R U' F2 U2 R2 
*3. *U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 R B D2 U L D R U2 B2 R U2 
*4. *D' U' Fw' L Fw2 F2 U L' U2 L2 U' L U2 R' F2 U R' B Rw2 R2 Fw' U Rw' Fw2 D U2 B2 L2 Fw' D' Fw2 L2 Fw' F Uw' Fw Rw' D' B2 Uw'


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F R2 F' U' R F' 
*3. *D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 U2 B' L D' R' F2 D F' L R2 B' U' 
*4. *R' Fw' F' L' Uw2 R2 B2 Rw B Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 B' Uw' U' Rw' R2 Uw B' Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' R2 D' R' Fw2 L' Rw2 B Fw2 D' F L B
*5. *Lw' Uw2 B' Lw2 F Lw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 F L' Bw Dw Uw2 Bw U' L D' Lw' F2 U' L' Rw B Bw Fw F' Dw R' D' F2 U' F2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' F Rw2 U Bw2 L Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 D' L2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Bw' Rw2 B F Uw B2 Bw R2 Fw U'


*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *


*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *


*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / ddUu
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dUUU


*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U


*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' L U L R L B' R' B R' L' U L B' u 
*2. *L R U' R U R L' U L' U L U' R U R' U' R' L B' r' l b' 
*3. *U L R' U' R U R U' R' L' R L B' r l 
*4. *R L R' L' U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R' L B' 
*5. *U' R' U R' L R' L' U R U' R' U' R U R L B l b' 


*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,5) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-2,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (1,0) (5,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,2) (-2,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,5) (3,0) (0,4) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,2) (6,1) (-2,1) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0) (2,4) (6,4) (-4,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (6,-3) (6,3) (-2,4) (-3,0) (-4,2) (0,1) (0,3) (6,3) (0,1) (3,5) (5,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (6,3)
*4. *(1,-4) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,2) (3,4) (1,4) (-2,0) (-2,2) (4,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (3,-3) (0,3) (1,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (1,3) (6,5) (3,4) (-3,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (2,0) (2,4) (-4,0) (0,0)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 3, 2009)

2x2: 5.10, 5.13, (4.68), (9.41), 6.39 = 5.54 *Lol. Crap.*
3x3: 13.57, 13.58, 13.59, (12.35), (16.43) = 13.58 *What the hell just happened? *
4x4: 1:06.50, (57.78), 1:01.89, (1:08.60), 59.64 = 1:02.68 *Yay for counting sub-1 *
5x5: (2:02.42), 1:43.71, (1:42.25), 1:52.23, 1:57.63 = 1:51.19 *Decent. *
Clock: 11.93, (9.86), 13.32, 10.60, (14.16) = 11.95 *Not bad, sub-10 single again *
7x7: (5:53.33), 5:44.46, (5:19.69), 5:24.57, 5:19.78 = 5:29.60 *Wh00t! PB average, and close to my PB single twice!*
2x2BLD: 40.00, DNF, DNF = 40.00 *Went too fast on the other 2. Last memo was sub-5 *
3x3OH: 31.79, (35.83), 30.59, (22.15), 31.40 = 31.26 *Switching to cross on L for OH.*
2-3-4: 1:27.99 *Okay.*
2-3-4-5: 3:27.44 *Okay.*
6x6: 4:29.42, 4:08.43, 4:06.58, (4:34.10), (4:02.97) = 4:14.81 *I think I hate 6x6 now.*
3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:48.21 = 1:48.21 *Ooh, nice one  45 sec memo *
Square-1: 26.99, (30.39), (22.55), 26.07, 26.73 = 26.60 *Only second had parity.*
Pyraminx: (9.05), (7.24), 8.84, 7.64, 7.85 = 8.11 *Meh, really easy scrambles, must have been better.*
4x4BLD: DNF DNS DNS = DNF *Might do the other ones later...*
5x5BLD: 28:14.12 DNS DNS = *28:14.12* *Yes it is! *
Megaminx: (1:21.92), 1:28.65, (1:44.68), 1:30.24, 1:24.77 = 1:27.89 *Pretty good *
MultiBLD: 4/4 34:23.44 *Almost forgot  Still good result though *


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 3, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.48*
(12.89), 13.70, 13.10, 13.64. (14.10)

*3x3x3 OH: 29.97*
32.29, 27.53, (26.70), (33.58), 30.10 

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF DNF DNF

*4x4x4: 1:01.92*
(1:10.28), (59.18), 1:05.10, 1:00.16, 1:00.51 

*5x5x5: 2:06.28*
2:04.77, 2:10.15, (2:02.19), 2:03.92, (2:16.30)

*7x7x7: 7:16.67*
7:24.52, (8:11.44), 7:22.18, (6:56.63), 7:03.32

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:23.09*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:23.13*

*square-1: 33.90*
31.94, 35.68, 34.08, (30.62), (40.20)


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't understand the wensday/Thursday night change thing. Can some one explain?


----------



## Forte (Sep 3, 2009)

All sorts of odds and ends this week.

*2x2x2: 7.79*
(6.70) (12.56+) 7.81 8.54 7.02
_Good average for me!_

*3x3x3: 27.85*
28.80 26.87 (30.65) (21.13) 27.89
_Terrible average for me!_

*3x3x3 BLD: 4:32.75*
4:32.75 6:59.21 DNF
_New PB! Corner memo is a big pain._

*3x3x3 OH: 47.63*
44.82 48.84 (38.44) 49.24 (49.94)
_No sup-50 solves! Yay!_

*Clock: 32.07*
36.54 31.56 28.10 (DNF) (25.69)
_I just got a clock! COOL! _

*Square-1: 36.52*
42.63 34.39 (20.07) 32.54 (42.73)
_What in the world . . . I tried to use a new algorithm on the last one but failed  I hope I don't fail this much at VO._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I don't understand the wensday/Thursday night change thing. Can some one explain?



I am not sure what you do not understand. Every new competition must start some time, so the official start is at midnight every Wednesday. Things get a little more complicated because this is global, but this ought to have started at 24:00 GMT yesterday night. I normally sleep at midnight so I start it first thing in the morning instead.

Because of that it does not end until after 7 x 24 hours and not at midnight Wednesday next week. In practise it is never closed so early, I normally download the posts early every Friday.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yay, reserving my first post again



You are an early riser


----------



## Kian (Sep 3, 2009)

Reserving the first page so I don't have to change pages later.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Sep 3, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the wensday/Thursday night change thing. Can some one explain?
> ...



So does it end on Friday or wensday? Thanks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > DevenNadudvari said:
> ...



Officially it ends 7 days after it starts. So this one ends next Thursday morning, at 6:00 GMT (7 x 24 hours from it started). Go for that.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay I unserstan now. Thank you!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> I don't understand the wensday/Thursday night change thing. Can some one explain?



Actually, there is a reason it is specifically Wednesday/Thursday night change. The yearly competition began on January 1st, and that was a Thursday.


----------



## Am1n- (Sep 3, 2009)

*5x5x5:*3:12,.78, 3:11.53, (2:59.22), 3:04.27, (3:13.36) = *3:09.53*
nice, new PB for avg 


mvg


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

2x2: 4.49, (4.42), (5.48), 4.97, 4.47 = 4.64

3x3: 13.43, (10.80), (13.60), 11.54, 11.97 = 12.31
Stupid counting 13...

4x4: 56.44, (46.10), 56.38, (1:03.91), 58.40 = 57.07
Super duper single 

5x5:

OH: 31.30, (28.92), 31.40, (33.92), 31.87 = 31.52

234: 1:15.22

2345:

Sq-1: 18.02, 15.97, 15.45, (13.54), (20.92) = 16.48
Very nice. Some easy cases  Parity on last one.


----------



## Mossar (Sep 3, 2009)

*2x2:* (06.68); 04.63; 04.79; (04.01); 04.99 = 4.80 so baaaaad...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 3, 2009)

*2x2 BLD:* 1:33.31, 50.23, 56.03 = 50.23
_Good times and first time ever I get 3 successes in weekly _

*2x2:* 4.70, 5.08, 5.19, (5.83), (3.70) = 4.99
_YES! Awesome! Sub-5! Easy scrambles though _

*4x4:* 1:22.75, (1:19.19), (1:28.56), 1:22.63, 1:20.91 = 1:22.10
_Not so good._

*Pyraminx:* 10.53, (DNF), 19.33, 10.63, (9.30) = 13.50
_Decent. If I hadn't forget to reset the timer on the 2nd, I would have gotten 11-average or so :|_

*Megaminx:* (2:21.72), 2:01.09, (1:58.38), 2:14.56, 2:14.16 = 2:09.94
_Good single and average._

*2x2-4x4 Relay:* = 1:51.46
_Worse than normal._

*2x2-5x5 relay:* = 4:54.83
_Bad solves._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Scramble: D' R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B D' R' F' R' D B U2
Solution: U2 F2 L2 F' R' F L2 F2 R U R U' R' L2 F U F' U' L' U L2 U' L' F' U L' U2 F D2 B2 F D2 F' D' F' R

Using inverse scramble:
2x2x2: R' F D F D2 F' B2 D2
2x2x3: F' U2 L U' F
3x cross: L U L
4th pair: L U' L U F U' F' L2
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R . F'
AUF: U2
insert at .: R' F L2 F' R F L2 F'
LL become L2 before 4th pair; F R R' F become F2 before insertion; F' F' become F2 after insertion.

Comment: I found this after a half hour and then quit because I had other things to do and thought it was good enough. I guess I need to raise my standards.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 3, 2009)

SimonWestlund:

Swedish Open this weekend, so I'll join in a few for practise..

2x2: *5.21*, 5.89, *6.17*, 5.57, 5.80 = *5.75* - Bad.
3x3: 13.04, *12.97*, *21.11*, 13.72, 13.47 = *13.41* - Good  LOL @ 21 
4x4: *57.84*, 1:04.49, 58.69, 59.57, *1:10.56* = *1:00.92 *- Almost sub 1..
5x5: 2:11.09, 2:15.98, *2:01.75*, *2:26.11*, 2:23.48 = *2:16.85* - Bad..
6x6: 5:00.01, 5:10.25, *5:10.81*, 4:48.32, *4:34.30* = *4:59.53 *- Damn I've gotten bad at this..
7x7: 8.55.00, 8:50.09, *8:42.30*, *8:59.40*, 8:46.20 =* 8:46.20* - hm.. havn't done this in a loooong time..
2-4 relay: *1:20.83* - Good 
2-5 relay: *3:30.33* - OK 
2x2 BLD: 1:04.39, 33.88, 24.31 = *24.31* - Really good last one! 
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* - Woopie! 
3x3 multi BLD: 2/2 6:52.03 - Freaking amazing! I didn't think even one would be finished because I went so fast! 
3x3 OH: 27.46, *22.28*, 24.96, 28.89, *29.03* = *27.10* - Good! 
3x3 MTS: *1:55.14*, 1:41.25, *1:13.68*, 1:36.19, 1:54.15 = *1:43.87* - Havn't done this in months either.
3x3 Feet: *2:59.75*, 2:04.84, 2:36.80, 2:53.52, *1:59.44* = *2:31.72*
Magic: *1.93*, 1.69, *1.58*, 1.75, 1.69 = *1.71*
Megaminx: 1:28.40, 1:41.66, *1:23.91*, *1:45.63*, 1:37.91 = *1:35.99* - Horrible.
Clock: 14.09, *13.40*, *16.21*, 14.82, 16.06 = *14.99 *- sub 15  Havn't done this in a while..
Pyraminx: 7.75, *8.52*, 6.62, 4.56, *3.39* = *6.31* - Yay 
Square1: 36.82, 30.65, 24.80, 45.07, 26.84 = 31.44 - P, P, N, P, N

3x3 FMC:* 39 Moves* 
Scramble: D' R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B D' R' F' R' D B U2
Solution: B U B' R2 y' D' R U' R' U R' y D R2 U2 F' L2 B L B' L F R U' R' D2 L U2 L' D2 F' L2 F2 U F B2 U2 F2 D' F' R

Using inverse scramble.
2x2x2: R' F D F2 U2 B2 (6)
cross+2nd F2L: F' U' F2 L2 F (5)
3rd: D2 L U2 L' D2 (5)
4th: R U R' (3)
OLL: F' L' B L' B' L2 F (7)
PLL: U2 R2 D' y' R U' R U R' D y R2 B U' B' (13) LOL 
*(39)*

ARG at PLL!


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 3, 2009)

ManasijV

3x3
14.19, 14.80, (13.81), (16.75), 15.08
Average: 14.69
Didn't really expect this. Haven't been seriously cubing in a while  I screwed up that easy 4th solve

3x3 OH
28.87, (38.41), 28.71, 27.98, (24.85)
Average: 28.52
Sub 30 is very good for me  

3x3 BLD
2:19.01, DNF, 2:07.97

3x3 MultiBLD:
2/2 8:36.60

Finally I have 2 decent cubes. This is my second try in multibld. The first time I quit after memorizing  So this time I just went really slow.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (13.33) (16.72) 16.59 14.42 14.42 = 15.14
3x3x3_bld: 1:45.48 DNF 1:34.02
4x4x4_bld: DNF 7:03.41 DNF
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 18:12.30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3: (13.33) (16.72) 16.59 14.42 14.42 = 15.14
> 4x4x4_bld: DNF 7:03.41 DNF
> 5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF *18:12.30*



Hey - it looks like I might have a chance this week (to win on time)!!  I hope I can get a good solve.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 3, 2009)

My solves, hopefully better than last week.

*3x3x3: 37.48*
39.00, 37.86, (27.73), 35.57, (44.65)
Comment: horrible after practicing all week My times went up by a second. I got a sub-30 but my last time I was feeling all good about myself because I got F2L and OLL in 25 seconds and dropped the cube.

All I'm going to do I'm lazy

I got un-lazy, I'm doing Some more events.

*4x4x4: 2:46.14*
2:33.52, 2:55.31, DNF (2:27.23), 2:47.71, 2:35.40
Comment: I really like 4x4, It's my new favorite event. The DNF was because I didn't see a PLL parity. I probably should've doe some practice before I entered as I just got my 4x4 back since June and I only had a month of bad practice with a rubik's 4x4 before that. Meh.

*3x3x3 FMC: 47*


----------



## Edmund (Sep 3, 2009)

2x2
3.93
4.34, (5.71), 3.36, 4.10, (2.90)

4x4
1:54.75
(1:46.06), (2:13.26), 1:54.63, 1:52.25, 1:57.37
Comment: I think I'm gonna start doing a lot of 4x4 but I'm not positive.

3x3
19.29
22.38, (22.74), (15.80), 17.98, 17.52
Comment: WHY AM I SO INCONSISTENT?!


----------



## Jai (Sep 3, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.27, (5.18), (2.61), 4.09, 4.97 = *4.44*

*3x3:* (13.86), 11.11, 11.88, 13.09, (10.47) = *12.02*

*4x4:* 1:01.47, 58.43, (1:15.15), (56.68), 58.16 = *59.35*

*5x5:* 1:59.96, 1:59.96, (2:02.30), 1:56.06, (1:53.34) = *1:58.66*

*OH:* 20.22, 18.43, (18.36), (24.96), 20.05 = *19.56*

*234 Relay:* 1:10.08

*Pyra:* 7.00, (8.09), 5.47, 5.53, (4.46) = *6.00*

Last three pyra scrambles were easy


----------



## Edam (Sep 3, 2009)

*2x2* 11.89, 9.09, (6.86), 10.81, (19.72) = *10.60*
*3x3* 19.41, (19.74), 19.66, (14.99), 19.10 = *19.39* woo, sub20. quite out of the blue, I've been doing awful today. + sub15 single!! (pll skip)
*4x4* 1:49.34, (1:57.50), (1:46.42), 1:53.74, 1:51.54 = *1:51.54*
*5x5* 2:45.80, (2:42.46), (3:02.91), 2:57.47, 2:52.77 = *2:52.01* eh,

*magic* (1.03), 0.96, (0.93), 0.93, 0.96 = *0.95*   this came out of nowhere. yesterday I couldn't sub 1.2 easily.. totally out of practise. maybe my 5th solve when warming up was a sub1.00 today and then this happened.. Really hope I can keep it up..


----------



## stray (Sep 4, 2009)

FMC: D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' B' L' B L2 B F D2 F2 L2 E' F L2 B' y' D S U S' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 E' L E L' D2 (41)

D'* L B' L' B L2 B F D2 F2 L2 E' F L2 B' (E) corners and 4 edges (16)
(U'D2) S U S' 1 egde (22)
U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 2 egdes (28)
E' L E L' D2 2 egdes, and leave 3 edges (35) 

* insert egde 3-cycle: D'B2L2F2U'R2F2L2 2 move cancel (41)

Really hard for my first corner-first solution!
16 moves for corners and 4 edges, not bad start for me, but I don't get the spirit of middle slice move for edge and center,
so always solve 1 edge or 2 edges... poor efficiency!
Waiting for TMOY's elegant corner-first solution.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 4, 2009)

2x2x2
1.	3.25	
2.	2.62	
3.	2.86	
4.	(4.03)	
5.	(2.44)	
AVG of 5: 2.91
almost PB  (PB is 2.84)
the 5th solve could be a SUB-2 


3x3x3 
1.	(14.88)	
2.	15.94	
3.	(19.03)	
4.	16.12	
5.	15.66	

=15.91S


2x2x2 BLD
1.	DNF	
2.	DNF	
3.	25.48 (PB)

=25.48

crazy fast memorization!


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 4, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 25.64, (26.03), 25.84, 23.36, (19.95)=*24.95*
Comment:Nice single, bad average.

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF,2:57.34,DNF=*2:57.34*
Comment:Tried to go fast with memo on the first and last.

*3x3x3FMC: 41 moves*
Scramble: D' R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B D' R' F' R' D B U2

Solution:F B' R' B D' B2 D2 U' R' U' R L' U L R' U R U B U B' U' R' U R U' R' U2 R F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F U2 F2 U'(41)

Explanation:

Premove:F2 U' to understand

F2l-1:F B' R' B D' B2 D2 U' R' U' R L' U L (14)

All but 3 corners: R' U R U B U B' U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (15)

Last 3 corners+AUF:F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F U2 (10)
Undo premove:F2 U'(2)

Comment:Second attempt at FMC.Wish I had more time for insertions.
*
3x3x3 OH:* (1:21.05),59.57,(58.15),1:09.15,1:04.98=*1:04.57*
Comment:


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 4, 2009)

*3x3x3: 17.42seconds*
17.67, 18.19, 16.39, (15.98), (19.50)

great solve for me... with no warm ups.. lol


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2009)

3x3FMC: 39 moves 

Scramble: D' R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B D' R' F' R' D B U2

Solution: U2 B' R B L' D' L2 D' B2 D' F' U' F B' R2 B U' F' L F' L' F2 R' F' U' F U F' U' F U R' U' F B' R2 F' B U'

Explanation:

Premove R2 to understand

1x2x3 block: U2 B' R B L'
2x2x3 block: D' L2 D' B2 D'
3xcross: F' U' F B' R2 B 
4th pair: U' F' L F' L' F2
OLL: R' F' U' F U F' U' F U R
PLL: R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2
Undo Premove: R2

R2 R2 cancel after PLL, R R2 become R' before PLL.

Nice cancellation of the premove 
I couldn't find any nice insertions for that 3-cycle.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is my elegant corners first solution : 32 HTM
y D F2 E' L' E2 L F2 U2 L E' L' y L E' L' U y' R E R' U2 F2 L2 U' L2 y U' L' U' L
Solution to the reverse scramble:
y2 L' U L U y' L2 U L2 F2 (8): corners + 1 edge
U2 R E' R' (5): 2 more edges
y U' L E L' (5): 2 more edges
y' L E L' (4): 6th edge
U2 F2 L' E2 L E F2 D' (8): last 6 edges


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 4, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 14.78, 14.86, 14.70, (15.94), (12.91) = *14.78*
*3x3x3:* 51.93, 52.14, (57.24), 42.94, (40.07) = *49.00* (grrr! so many mistakes)
*4x4x4:* 3:12.63, (5:33.64), (2:35.16), 3:36.45, 3:02.83 = *3:17.30*
(the sup-5 was a horrible centres mix-up -- I still can't fix these properly!)
*5x5x5:* 5:05.32, 4:49.07, (4:03.38), 4:07.56, (5:19.16) = *4:40.65*
*6x6x6:* (8:13.06), (10:36.84), 9:06.76, 9:24.88, 8:26.70 = *8:59.45*
*7x7x7:* 13:37.60, (15:15.10), (13:17.51), 13:28.54, 14:40.12 = *13:55.42*
*2-4 Relay:* *4:50.39*
(slow but some interesting things in there!)
*2-5 Relay:* *9:20.36*
*Megaminx:* (5:01.09), 5:36.44, 5:44.58, 5:15.31, (6:00.82) = *5:32.11*
*Pyraminx:* 24.54, (27.78), 15.23, (13.41), 16.01 = *18.59*
(cool! I only do pyraminx once a week!)
*Clock:* 35.46, (31.71), (59.31), 34.70, 32.20 = *34.12*
*Magic:* (3.39), 3.23, 3.35, 3.11, (2.83) = *3.23*
(I broke my favourite magic during warm-up  )
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (2:12.69), 1:49.29, 1:46.52, 1:44.63, (1:37.45) = *1:46.81*
(Progressively quicker - I should practice this event and I might get better!)
*3MTS:*


----------



## salshort (Sep 4, 2009)

*Magic*: 1.65(+2) (1.83) 1.78(+2) 1.93 (4.56) = *3.12*
too many +2's!

*2x2x2*: (13.06) 17.73 16.61 (52.76) 14.93 = *16.42*
wow, using an icecube instead of the mefferts brand was a bad idea.

*3x3x3*: 30.95 29.49 (1:04.42) (28.16) 29.50 = *29.98*
eh, could've been better.

*5x5x5*: 4:55.31 (5:58.29) 4:32.09 (4:11.74) 4:38.48 = *4:41.96*

*Pyraminx*: (16.31) 14.61 13.46 (10.24) 13.30 = *13.79*
sweet!

*Megaminx*: 4:24.83 4:17.66 (4:05.92) 4:31.80 (4:57.52) = *4:24.76*

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:04.00 1:00.45 (1:13.58) (58.68) 1:08.13 = *1:04.20*


----------



## stray (Sep 5, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Here is my elegant corners first solution : 32 HTM
> y D F2 E' L' E2 L F2 U2 L E' L' y L E' L' U y' R E R' U2 F2 L2 U' L2 y U' L' U' L
> Solution to the reverse scramble:
> y2 L' U L U y' L2 U L2 F2 (8): corners + 1 edge
> ...





Nice ending for the last 6 edges, you always get them in right orientation and good position.

From your solution, I get to konw little of corners first method.

I wondered in the past why people say that most guys who solve the cube all by themselves use corners first method. 

Now I think that solving the corner's skeleton first has more flexibility, and it takes more symmetry of rotation. Inserting edges by middle slice move is intuitable too. 

It has more chance to solve all than solving the last layer with LBL method if you don't care the move counts. (although your solutions say that it can be done in low move counts too )


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2009)

Erik:
2: 3.77, 3.73, (5.69), 4.42, (3.52) => 3.97 hmmm
3: 11.08, (11.55), 9.47, 10.55, (9.31) => 10.37 2 above 11 
4: 45.45 O, (42.49 P), 51.16 O, 51.41 OP, (54.00 OP) => 49.34 :fp
5: (1:23.86), 1:16.45, 1:15.67, 1:22.56, (1:12.70) => 1:18.23 ..
6: DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = I don't like 6x6
7: 4:18.59, 4:26.22, (4:04.72), 4:23.92, (4:26.92) => 4:22.91 ah well
2BLD: 27.44, 43.88, 29.53 => 27.44
OH: 24.56, (25.00), (21.44), 24.00, 23.64 => 24.07 :fp :fp
Pyra: 7.70, (10.95), 4.61, (4.36), 5.98 => 6.10 bad start, better ending
sq-1: (38.48), 29.41, 37.70, 36.59, (26.42)=> 34.57 lol, last solve was horrible parity
3BLD: 1:45DNF (2 edges flipped), 2:08.45DNF (some edges wrong), 3:19.28DNF (2 flipped) -> DNF :fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 5, 2009)

2x2: (10.41), 7.98, 6.48, (5.95), 8.14
avg = 7.53, normal

3x3: 20.37, (38.71[POP]), 24.00, (17.96), 23.02
avg =22.46, horrible 

4x4: 1:41.48, 1:36.42, (2:07.89), 1:29.95, (1:29.49)
avg = 1:35.95, mhua, could have been better.

5x5: 2:41.38, 2:29.45, 2:50.51, (2:10.59), (2:53.27)
avg = 2:40.45, horrible  

6x6: 4:50.97, (4:43.61), (5:16.84), 4:54.87, 4:51.85
avg = 4:52.56, normal

7x7: 7.48.50[2 POPS], (8:07.20[3POPS]), 7:22.42[POP], (7:14.18), 7:50.93[POP])
avg = 7:40.62, SOOOOOOOO many pops, unbelievable, and it were BIG pops 


pyraminx: 14.24, (15.00), 10.25, (8.63), 14.04 
avg = 12.84, horrible again 

square-1: too bad for words, sorry
avg =

Rubik’s clock: 16.71, (30.51), (14.38), 16.06, 14.58
avg = 15.78, normal

2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:07.45
good.

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 4:16.32
pretty good, 2x2 & 3x3 where quite fast, sub 25  
lol, 5x5 had a PLL skip 

For me, this week wasn't so good for cubing. hopefully next week better times


----------



## PeterV (Sep 5, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (6.91), 12.45, 12.91, 11.19, (14.43) = *12.18 avg.*

3x3x3: (34.58), 33.33, 30.07, (27.41), 30.01 = *31.14 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:28.42* (P)

Magic: (1.51), 2.43, 2.16, (4.77), 2.10 = *2.23 avg.*

Comment: All horrible averages. Work's been so busy this past week I I've had no time to practice, so I guess this is what happens. Magic was especially bad.


----------



## Ian (Sep 6, 2009)

2x2x2 : 6.64, 6.49, 7.66, 8.28, 11.86
3x3x3 : 16.25, 17.89, 15.70, 19.54, 20.67
4x4x4 : 1:10.03, 1:28.18, 1:21.00, 1:37.40, 1:30.63
3x3x3BLD : 2:17.71, DNF, 3:14.03
3x3x3OH : 38.90, 30.91, 39.38, 39.16, 31.78
234 Relay : 1:40.57
Pyraminx : 13.82, 13.76, 18.79, 10.53, 11.08


----------



## Hays (Sep 6, 2009)

5x5 - 1:46.25 (1:39.41) 2:01.64 1:45.38 (2:11.73) = 1:51.09 
Wow, was about to be a 1:46, would have been first sub 1:50


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 6, 2009)

_2x2x2_ - 13.87 13.84 14.71 13.48 16.40 *14.14avg*

_3x3x3_ - 30.84 27.61 26.66 32.51 30.51 *29.65avg*

_4x4x4_ - 1.35.03 O 1.52.72 1.47.86 P 1.50.33 OP 1.43.97 OP *1.47.39avg*

_5x5x5_ - 3.40.47 3.10.03 3.23.33 3.28.12 3.20.08 *3.23.84avg*

_6x6x6_ - 5.56.84 P (PB) 6.19.94 OP 6.05.30 6.24.59 OP 6.30.40 *6.16.61avg* Must be PB avg.

_7x7x7 _- 10.12.08 (PB) 10.12.99 9.55.80 (PB) 9.55.61 (PB) 9.25.52 (PB) *10.06.65avg (PB)* I've worked a lot on this the last week or so. First sub10min. Hopefully sub 10 avg next week.

_2-4 Relay_ - *2.30.40 *

_2-5 Relay_ - *6.15.94*

_Magic_ - 1.91 1.90 1.97 1.86 1.72 *1.89avg
*
_Master Magic_ - 4.80 4.58 4.65 4.38 PB 5.47 *4.67avg*

_Clock_ - 19.81 23.24 20.76 19.99 19.38 *20.19avg*


----------



## Carrot (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pyraminx: * DNF(2.68), 4.25, 2.61, 3.09, 4.61 => 3.98
_I want that in competition =)
I think I scrambled wrong on first solve... and it seems like the scramble I had was way easier than the "correct" scramble... so DNF on that >.<_


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 7, 2009)

Odder said:


> *Pyraminx: * 2.68, 4.25, 2.61, 3.09, 4.61 => 3.34
> _I want that in competition =)
> Okay.. of the good pyraminxers here I just saw that they didn't see the awesomely fast case in the first scramble... my solution in it: (B' U)(B' U' B' U)(B' R' B' R L' R L R' L')(u') first 2 moves to do the top minus orienting, next 4 moves to solve bottom layer with a cancellation in the 2 flip, where I made the u' meanwhile =)_



Odder is back!!!! 
Amazing average. I don't have a pyraminx anymore, so I can't do this...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder is back!!!!
> Amazing average. I don't have a pyraminx anymore, so I can't do this...



Yep, I'm back.. x'D
and thanks, but it's bad that you don't have a pyraminx anymore >.< (and btw. this average is not normal, I'm still around 5 normally, but today I only have got 2 solve slower than 5 haha xD out of like 20-30 solves =) )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be using square brackets instead of parentheses for memorization times, comments, etc., since apparently that should work better for Mats's calculation program. This is a test - we'll see if this works okay or not.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.90, 8.93, 15.28, 10.83, 8.61 = *9.55*
*3x3x3:* 30.l1, 23.08, 26.25, 22.68, 35.05 = *26.48*
*4x4x4:* 1:35.06 [P], 1:46.52 [OP], 1:39.19 [OP], 1:42.88 [OP], 1:38.50 [P] = *1:40.19*
*5x5x5:* 2:37.78, 2:41.84, 2:13.46, 2:30.90, 2:21.40 = *2:30.03*
Comment: Almost sub-2:30. I can’t believe I had a 2:21.40 that counted!
*6x6x6:* 5:07.65, 5:32.29 [OP], 5:46.60 [P], 5:05.42 [P], DNF [2:58:28.82, 1:45.55] = *5:28.85*
Comment: BLD solve was part of my 2-7 relay attempt (described in the Blindfold Failures Thread); off by 3 outer wings – I memorized the wrong last letter (S instead of T).
*7x7x7:* 8:52.91, 7:18.77, 7:32.15, 7:48.32, 2:58:28.82 [1:45.55] = *8:04.46*
Comment: BLD solve was part of my 2-7 relay attempt (described in the Blindfold Failures Thread). 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 44.31, 1:07.94, DNF = *44.31*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:58.27, DNF, 2:06.36 = *1:58.27*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:14.38 [4:16], 11:53.99 [6:18], 9:08.43 [4:43] = *8:14.38*
Comment: Done “real-man” style – I started scrambling the next one as soon as I wrote down the previous result, and I mentally prepared the next room as I was scrambling. I wish I had run a timer during the whole thing – I suspect it was no more than 32 or 33 minutes total time. Maybe I’ll try that next week.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:11.40 [8:49], DNF [16:10.47, 8:45], 2:58:28.82 [1:45:55] = *18:11.40*
Comment: Second solve was off by 2 + centers – I forgot to do one location. Third solve was part of my 2-7 relay attempt (described in the Blindfold Failures Thread).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/5 = 3 points, 24:15.56* [13:57]
Comment: Ugh. I got the algorithm backwards on one of my edges commutators.
*3x3x3 OH:* 42.21, 42.28, 46.31, 46.68, 45.08 = *44.56*
Comment: The Japanese speedcube really helps for OH solving!
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:58.16, 1:48.40, 1:57.63, 2:39.63, 2:03.86 = *1:59.88*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:26.05, 2:09.59, 1:23.94, 1:33.53, 1:40.61 = *1:33.40*
*2-4 relay:* *2:11.63* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *5:23.94* [OP]
*Magic:* 2.05, 1.86, 1.88, 1.72, 1.68 = *1.82*
*Master Magic:* 4.93, 4.86, 4.44, 4.53, 4.52 = *4.64*
*Clock:* 17.33, 20.80, 30.94, 18.44, 17.90 = *19.05*
*MegaMinx:* 2:52.03, 3:01.50, 3:01.75, 2:44.73, 2:52.70 = *2:55.41*
*Pyraminx:* 52.19, 18.61, 29.18, 9.86, 17.00 = *21.60*
*Square-1:* 1:01.77 [P], 55.71 [P], 1:08.47 [P], 1:00.81 [P], 1:06.53 [P] = *1:03.04*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## kjcellist (Sep 8, 2009)

*3x3x3*- 39.12, 40.88, (36.56), 36.61, (45.27) = 38.87


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 8, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> *3x3x3*- 39.12, 40.88, (36.56), 36.61, (45.27) = 38.87



You improve.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *5x5x5 BLD:* 18:11.40 (8:49), DNF (16:10.47, 8:45), 2:58:28.82 (1:45:55) = *18:11.40*



Congratulations Sir! Mike, you are a big source of motivation for me to improve my BLD cubing (what with your crazy relays and multi attempts). Now I need to work even harder on my speed, because in spite of everything else you do, your single cube times are also getting faster and faster!

Congrats Sir, my hat's off 

Chris


----------



## guusrs (Sep 8, 2009)

3x3x3: (17.75) 17.83 (20.74) 18.66 18.55 ==> 18.35

*fmc* F U R' U2 L' D2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U'R' B' R' B D F U F' U2 F' L' U' L U2 F D2 (*29*)
explanation: 
cross+pair: F U R' U2 L' 
2nd pair: D2.R B' R' B 
3th pair: D F U F' 
all but 3 corners: U2 F' L' U' L U2 F D2
at dot insert U L2 U' R2 U L2 U'R2, 1 move cancels.
found in 20 minutes or so

I searched till the hour was over and found another very funny 29-mover:
L' B' R2 L' B U2 B' R' U' R U2 F U' B U F' B' L R.F2 U B D' B2 U R2 D R2 D2 (*29*)
explanation:
frame: L' B' R'.F2 U B D' B2 U R2 D R2 D2 (13)
at dot I inserted: 
moved all unsolved blocks to U-layer with R' L' B. (+3)
then LL: U2 B' R' U' R U2 F U' B U F' (+11)
move blocks back: B' L R (+3)

Gus


----------



## kjcellist (Sep 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> kjcellist said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3*- 39.12, 40.88, (36.56), 36.61, (45.27) = 38.87
> ...



Haha. Thanks!


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 9, 2009)

2x2: 5.83, 4.22, 5.15, (9.3), (3.88) --> 5.07 average.
I used CLS twice.. I really should learn SS soon...

3x3: DNF, 13.71, 13.52, 10.71, 16.13 --> 14.45
Sucked! 2 pops.

4x4: 91.71 O, (81.46) O, 93.05 O, (111.97) O, 86.72 O --> 1:30.49


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey:
> ...



Heh - I had forgotten you had the bad time this week, and I had a chance at winning. Look at that - I beat you (by less than a second!). I think it's the first time I've ever beaten you on time. Funny and appropriate that it was so amazingly close. (Chris's time was *18:12.30*.)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2009)

*2x2:* 15.85 22.61 17.18 14.91 24.44 = *18.55*
*3x3:* 58.30 71.08 53.25 72.80 58.61 = *62.66*
*4x4:* 4:02.67 3:16.63 4:33.76 3:22.22 3:09.17 = *3:33.84*
*5x5:* 10:02.38 8:36.59 8:21.50 11:22.09 11:18.16 = *9:59.04*
*6x6:* 43:15 (bld algs) dns dns dns dns = *DNF*
*MTS:* 4:52.51 DNF DNF DNF 4:28.10 =* DNF*
*2x2BLD:* DNF DNF 55.37 = *55.37*
*3x3BLD: *2:32.33 2:29.98 2:22.71 = *2:22.71*
*4x4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*Multi: 1/4 = DNF* in 25:30 
*2-4Rel: 4:22.27*
*2-5Rel: 17:23.31*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 5x5BLD: 28:14.12 DNS DNS = *28:14.12*





MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*




No way!!!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5BLD: 28:14.12 DNS DNS = *28:14.12*
> ...



Yes, congratulations! I saw your very nice time, you are really improving fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2:* 15.85 22.61 17.18 14.91 24.44 = *18.55*
> *3x3:* 58.30 71.08 53.25 72.80 58.61 = *62.66*
> *4x4:* 4:02.67 3:16.63 4:33.76 3:22.22 3:09.17 = *3:33.84*
> *5x5:* 10:02.38 8:36.59 8:21.50 11:22.09 11:18.16 = *9:59.04*
> ...



Wow, sorry to see your bad luck with BLD followed you from the Swedish Open. Not bad on 3x3x3 BLD, though - nice, consistent quick times.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 10, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 7.31, 7.50, (7.31), 7.59, (8.38) = *7.47*

*3x3x3 :* 25.19, 25.22, 26.16, (27.66), (24.46) = *25.52*
good

*4x4x4 :* 1:56.34, (2:21.75), (1:36.84), 2:00.43, 1:54.16 = *1:56.98*
all over the place

*5x5x5 :* 3:55.36, 3:57.52, (3:22.68), 3:47.69 (4:30.56) = *3:53.52*

*3x3x3 Match :* 1:54.56, 1:58.11, (2:14.12), 1:35.06, (1:31.22) = *1:49.24*

*3x3x3 OH : * 59.11, 1:03.94, (1:20.71), (52.97), 1:09.83 = *1:04.29*
getting better

*2x2x2 BLD :*1:01.00, DNF, 1:07.90 = *1:01.00*


----------



## Lumej (Sep 10, 2009)

Lumej:

3x3 OH: 1:35.13, 1:37.23, (1:09.64), 1:12.29, (1:41.46) = 1:28.22
3x3x3: (32.41), 31.12, 29.76, (29.04), 31.03 = 30.64


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.56, 3.15, 3.00, 4.29, 2.69 = *3.24*
*3x3:* 14.05, 14.94, 14.75, 12.59, 16.33+ = *14.58*
*4x4:* 57.36 O, 53.90 OP, 61.78, 57.59P, 54.80 P = *56.58*
*5x5:* 1:54.46, 1:50.83, 1:42.27, 1:44.33, 1:47.86 = *1:47.67*
lolwat
*6x6:* 3:58.46, 4:09.81, 4:16.52, 4:02.41, 4:33.06 = *4:09.58*
*2x2BLD:* 35.47, 31.53, DNF = *31.53*
*3x3BLD:* 2:45.93, DNF, 2:10.91 = *2:10.91*
*4x4BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Off by a handful of edges and centers. Probably an execution mistake during centers messed up the edges. Go figure. Time was like 30:33 or something, which isn't too terrible.
*3multi:* 3/3 21:39.30 = *3 points*
Still using visual for corners, pretty sure this is my limit for visual, I had a hard time memoing.
*3x3OH:* 24.34, 32.08, 27.90, 27.52, 30.90 = *28.77*
*3feet:* 2:04.40, 1:52.63, 1:57.91, 1:47.36, 2:14.63 = *1:58.31*
*3MTS:* 1:06.96, 1:16.18, 1:11.83, 1:12.22, 1:24.21 = *1:15.12*
*FMC: 35 moves*
*2-4relay: 1:17.63*
*2-5relay: 3:12.83*
*magic:* 1.30, 1.24, 1.38, 1.57, 1.38 = *1.35*
*mmagic:* 3.20, 3.88, 3.45, 4.68, 3.61 = *3.65*
*clock:* 8.30, 8.78, 8.59, 7.77, 8.08 = *8.32*
*mega: *2:18.80, 2:27.88, 2:02.97, 2:08.05, 2:35.40 = *2:18.24*
I actually haven't been practicing, but this is still pretty good for me. I lubed my minx with jigaloo so it turns better now.
*pyra:* 8.16, 9.15, 8.15, 6.50, 7.36 = *7.89*
*sq1: *18.25 P, 14.19, 19.47, 27.00, 19.52 = *19.08*



Scramble: D' R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B D' R' F' R' D B U2
Solution: D2 U L U2 D F' U' B2 D2 R2 F U' F' U F' U' L2 D' L' D F' L' D' F' D R2 f R' F R F' R f' R2 F


D2 U L U2 D F' U' B2 D2 R2

F U' F' U F' U' L F' L'

L F L D' L' D F' L'

D' F' D R2 f R' F R F' R f' R2 F

I found a lot of mediocre starts with bad finishes, and finally this very nice start towards the end. But since I had very little time left I was forced to use this rather poor OLL/PLL solution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> <A bunch of amazing results>



Ugh - you even beat me at most of my favorite events. Nice job!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> 2x2: 5.83, 4.22, 5.15, (9.3), (3.88) --> 5.07 average.
> I used CLS twice.. I really should learn SS soon...



Gogogogo!



Mike Hughey said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > <A bunch of amazing results>
> ...



Oh wow I beat you at multi (and came kind of close at 3BLD), although to be fair I have actually been practicing that. I'm going to start working on a new corner memo for multi, hopefully soon I'll be able to do 5 cubes sub-25


----------



## Faz (Sep 11, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.72, 5.11, 4.94, 4.91, 2.56 = *4.85*
I fail.
*3x3:* 10.87, 10.91, 11.67, 12.26, 14.70 = *11.61*
Started well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2009)

*Results week 36*

*2x2x2*(23)

 2.91 onionhoney
 3.24 DavidWoner
 3.93 Edmund
 3.97 Erik
 4.44 Jai
 4.64 MTGjumper
 4.80 Mossar
 4.86 fazrulz
 4.99 Yes, We Can!
 5.07 edd5190
 5.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.75 SimonWestlund
 7.47 cookingfat
 7.53 cubedude7
 7.53 Ian
 7.79 Forte
 9.55 Mike Hughey
 10.60 Edam
 12.18 PeterV
 14.14 jamesdeanludlow
 14.78 msemtd
 16.42 salshort
 18.55 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 10.37 Erik
 11.61 fazrulz
 12.03 Jai
 12.31 MTGjumper
 13.41 SimonWestlund
 13.48 Sa967St
 13.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.45 edd5190
 14.58 DavidWoner
 14.69 ManasijV
 15.14 cmhardw
 15.91 onionhoney
 17.42 TheBloodyTalon
 17.89 Ian
 18.35 guusrs
 19.29 Edmund
 19.39 Edam
 22.46 cubedude7
 24.95 PM 1729
 25.52 cookingfat
 26.44 Mike Hughey
 27.85 Forte
 29.65 jamesdeanludlow
 29.98 salshort
 30.64 Lumej
 31.14 PeterV
 37.48 Cyrok215
 38.87 kjcellist
 49.00 msemtd
 1:02.66 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 49.34 Erik
 56.58 DavidWoner
 57.07 MTGjumper
 59.35 Jai
 1:00.92 SimonWestlund
 1:01.92 Sa967St
 1:02.68 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:22.10 Yes, We Can!
 1:26.60 Ian
 1:30.49 edd5190
 1:35.95 cubedude7
 1:40.19 Mike Hughey
 1:47.39 jamesdeanludlow
 1:51.54 Edam
 1:54.75 Edmund
 1:56.98 cookingfat
 2:46.14 Cyrok215
 3:17.30 msemtd
 3:33.84 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:18.23 Erik
 1:47.67 DavidWoner
 1:51.09 Hays
 1:51.19 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.66 Jai
 2:06.28 Sa967St
 2:16.85 SimonWestlund
 2:30.03 Mike Hughey
 2:40.45 cubedude7
 2:52.01 Edam
 3:09.27 Am1n-
 3:23.84 jamesdeanludlow
 3:53.52 cookingfat
 4:40.65 msemtd
 4:41.96 salshort
 9:59.04 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 4:09.58 DavidWoner
 4:14.81 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:52.56 cubedude7
 4:59.53 SimonWestlund
 5:28.85 Mike Hughey
 6:16.61 jamesdeanludlow
 8:59.45 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:22.91 Erik
 5:29.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 7:16.67 Sa967St
 7:40.62 cubedude7
 8:04.46 Mike Hughey
 8:50.43 SimonWestlund
10:01.16 jamesdeanludlow
13:55.42 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 19.57 Jai
 24.07 Erik
 27.10 SimonWestlund
 28.52 ManasijV
 28.77 DavidWoner
 29.97 Sa967St
 31.26 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.52 MTGjumper
 36.61 Ian
 44.56 Mike Hughey
 47.63 Forte
 1:04.19 salshort
 1:04.29 cookingfat
 1:04.57 PM 1729
 1:28.22 Lumej
 1:46.81 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:58.31 DavidWoner
 1:59.88 Mike Hughey
 2:31.72 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 24.31 SimonWestlund
 25.48 onionhoney
 27.44 Erik
 31.53 DavidWoner
 40.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 44.31 Mike Hughey
 50.23 Yes, We Can!
 55.37 MatsBergsten
 1:01.00 cookingfat
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:34.02 cmhardw
 1:48.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.27 Mike Hughey
 2:07.97 ManasijV
 2:10.91 DavidWoner
 2:17.71 Ian
 2:22.71 MatsBergsten
 2:57.34 PM 1729
 4:32.75 Forte
 DNF Erik
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:03.41 cmhardw
 8:14.38 Mike Hughey
 DNF DavidWoner
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

18:11.40 Mike Hughey
18:12.30 cmhardw
28:14.12 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

4/4 trying-to-speedcube...
3/3 DavidWoner
4/5 Mike Hughey
2/2 SimonWestlund
2/2 ManasijV
1/4 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:13.41 DavidWoner
 1:33.40 Mike Hughey
 1:43.86 SimonWestlund
 1:49.24 cookingfat
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:10.08 Jai
 1:15.22 MTGjumper
 1:17.63 DavidWoner
 1:20.83 SimonWestlund
 1:23.09 Sa967St
 1:27.99 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:40.57 Ian
 1:51.46 Yes, We Can!
 2:07.45 cubedude7
 2:11.63 Mike Hughey
 2:30.40 jamesdeanludlow
 3:28.42 PeterV
 4:22.27 MatsBergsten
 4:50.39 msemtd
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:12.83 DavidWoner
 3:23.13 Sa967St
 3:27.44 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:30.33 SimonWestlund
 4:16.32 cubedude7
 4:54.83 Yes, We Can!
 5:23.94 Mike Hughey
 6:15.94 jamesdeanludlow
 9:20.36 msemtd
17:23.31 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(9)

 0.95 Edam
 1.35 DavidWoner
 1.71 SimonWestlund
 1.82 Mike Hughey
 1.85 salshort
 1.89 jamesdeanludlow
 2.23 PeterV
 3.23 msemtd
 15.78 cubedude7
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.65 DavidWoner
 4.64 Mike Hughey
 4.68 jamesdeanludlow
*Clock*(7)

 8.32 DavidWoner
 11.95 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.99 SimonWestlund
 19.05 Mike Hughey
 20.19 jamesdeanludlow
 32.07 Forte
 34.12 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(12)

 3.98 Odder
 6.00 Jai
 6.10 Erik
 6.31 SimonWestlund
 7.89 DavidWoner
 8.11 trying-to-speedcube...
 12.84 cubedude7
 12.89 Ian
 13.50 Yes, We Can!
 13.79 salshort
 18.59 msemtd
 21.60 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:27.89 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:35.99 SimonWestlund
 2:09.94 Yes, We Can!
 2:18.24 DavidWoner
 2:55.41 Mike Hughey
 4:24.76 salshort
 5:32.11 msemtd
*Square-1*(8)

 16.48 MTGjumper
 19.08 DavidWoner
 26.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.44 SimonWestlund
 33.90 Sa967St
 34.57 Erik
 36.52 Forte
 1:03.04 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

29 guusrs
35 DavidWoner
36 Mike Hughey
39 trying-to-speedcube...
39 SimonWestlund
41 PM 1729
41 stray
47 Cyrok215

*Contest results*

269 DavidWoner
246 trying-to-speedcube...
239 SimonWestlund
214 Mike Hughey
168 Erik
138 Jai
128 Sa967St
111 MTGjumper
105 cubedude7
88 Ian
80 jamesdeanludlow
76 MatsBergsten
71 Yes, We Can!
68 msemtd
64 ManasijV
64 cmhardw
62 cookingfat
58 onionhoney
57 Edam
56 edd5190
51 Forte
50 Edmund
50 fazrulz
47 salshort
45 PM 1729
37 guusrs
25 Cyrok215
24 PeterV
21 TheBloodyTalon
19 Mossar
19 Hays
15 Lumej
14 Odder
13 stray
11 Am1n-
6 kjcellist


----------



## Edam (Sep 11, 2009)

first for magic! I stand a good chance when waffles isn't around.


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2009)

No time this week.  Hopefully I can compete next week.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 11, 2009)

Grr, David....


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 11, 2009)

Grr, David and Maarten...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2009)

Grr, David, Maarten, and Simon...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 11, 2009)

Yay first place for Pyraminx =D


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2009)

Grr, uhh...

Grrr.... >_>

Did I seriously still get second place in FMC with 35? I was going to just DNF it but I figured I could use the points.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 12, 2009)

TOP10 in 2x2 :O

And Place 3 in Megaminx  yay


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

Old, but I found week 33-36 in my travelling-junk and will just post the results anyway:

2x2x2: 7.84 8.56 6.52 8.94 8.63
3x3x3: 22.63 23.25 24.53 22.21 23.77
4x4x4: 1:10.11 1:16.18 1:23.86 1:25.36 1:26.43
5x5x5: 2:34.21 2:23.13 2:20.03 2:17.69 2:00.81
6x6x6: 4:13.03 4:16.30 4:37.05 5:09.77 4:53.15
7x7x7: 7:01.77 7:13.61 6:59.27 6:58.71 6:38.31
222bf: DNF DNF 1:08.68
333bf: 4:26.27 DNF DNF
3330h: 32.80 38.66 41.81 42.38 43.34
333mts: 56.22 1:10.22 1:13.08 DNF 1:12.30
234: 1:48.06
2345: 3:59.36
magic: 1.44 1.71 2.90 1.47 5.83
mmagic: 6.09 4.30 5.18 3.80 4.15
clock: 16.34 14.38 14.94 15.36 17.16
mminx: 2:34.36 2:54.36 2:38.34 2:57.93 3:01.68
pminx: 15.25 15.75 10.66 13.03 12.72
sq1: 1:04.03 1:01.03 1:05.18 1:12.55 59.90


----------

